# MySQL-Treiber in RAP-Anwendung für Jetty im OSGI- Equinox- Maven-Dschungel



## zitrone18 (26. Dez 2015)

Hallo zusammen und frohe Weihnachten,

habe hier vor längerer Zeit mal was über RAP/Eclipse gefragt. Da es beim letzten mal geholfen hat, versuche ich es heute nochmal.

Mein aktuelles RAP-Projekt soll eine MySQL-Anbindung bekommen und auf einem Jetty-Server laufen. Je mehr ich mich mit RAP, Jetty, OSGI, Equinox und den ganzen anderen "Schimpfwörtern" rund um das Thema RAP und Serveranwendungen beschäftige, desto weniger steig ich durch.

[off] Sind die ganzen Entwickler vollkommen bekloppt und bauen Framework, auf Framework, auf Framework, nur damit es später niemand mehr debuggen oder gar verstehen kann? Solchen Leuten sollte man die Programmierung verbieten und die mal arbeiten lassen für ihr Geld...[/off]

Mein Idee war folgende:
1. MySQL-Treiber runterladen (hier)
2. Treiber in Ordner "lib" kopieren.
3. In Manifest.MF unter Runtime zum "Classpath" hinzufügen
4. Warproduct erzeugen
5. Läuft
So wie hier von dzim erklärt.
Leider gibt es dann die Fehlermeldung: ClassNotFoundException "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver.class"

Ich versuch die Klasse wie vorher mit dem sqlite-Treiber zu laden:

```
Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver.class");
c = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/db?user=root");
```

Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe.

PS: Es ist nicht so, dass ich nicht schon gegoogelt habe oder so, aber ich finde einfach keine funktionierende Lösung.


----------

